# Thoughts On A 2.5 to 1 Taper Doubled .03 Latex Over 10 Inches ?........



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I am going into cutting my own doubled bands from .03 latex, and from all I have read, I think a 2.5 to 1 taper seems a good compromise on speed, and band life.

My draw at current strength levels, and my stature, only varies slightly at max. between 42 and 44 inches; so I will be banding pouch tie to fork tie at 8 inches, to achieve slightly over (allowing for the pouch) a 500% draw including relaxed length; or 400% extension, not including the relaxed amount.

As this gives me more than acceptable results in the FPS market; and being relatively short myself, does not over tax the realms of reality for my build.

I am thinking along two lines 10 mm at the pouch, to 25 mm at the forks; although I am thinking this may be too light for the heavy ammo I shoot regularly (20 to 35 gram lead cylindrical homemade shot).

Or 15 mm at the pouch, to 38 mm at the forks, and no doubt some folding at the fork end.

This second combination is from a gut feeling probably preferable.

I am in time, hoping to achieve something around the 350 FPS mark, with 30, or 35 gram shot.

Maybe this will take building up over time to triples each side, who knows.

So I would be interested in others opinions, and/or experiences, please.

Oh, by the way, a few weeks ago, from Nathan, his doubled .04 latex bands, had me maxed out 300% draw: although there has been a considerable strength increase over the last few weeks, from no more than practice.

So double .04, no not quite yet; but doubled .03, I am pretty sure I can handle with a bit of effort.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure with that taper you are going to get horrendous band life. I would try doubled 1:3/4 (inches) tapered bands.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

One day I have to have a trip to Thailand to see that in reality and not just read it  It's quite interesting to see you still looking for information about bands, ammo,.. I think there are not many members here who shoot your type of ammo, so it feels somehow unique..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Taken on board, as until now I have always used purchased band sets; so I may have to go a bit more with less taper.

So I am just trying to find, or work out, from the purchased stuffs web sites and tapers; what may be best.

Also I noted Gamekeeper Johns post somewhere about his results with a 3 to 1 taper; which put ideas in my head.

Something will be worked out, or latex wasted in the process.

I note A+ bands are particularly fast with TBG; which coincidently or not, is going to probably be my last purchase of bands, for doubled TBG.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything you need to know about power shooting.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Taken on board, as until now I have always used purchased band sets; so I may have to go a bit more with less taper.
> 
> So I am just trying to find, or work out, from the purchased stuffs web sites and tapers; what may be best.
> 
> ...


I think GKJ also said that he only got about 60 shots per band set! Good fun but I'd be using three band sets per day, lol. Cheers Harry


----------

